# stair pressurization and egress corridors



## peach (Feb 2, 2011)

Assume a high rise, the 2 hour rated stairs are pressurized and exit into a 2 hour rated corridor that's not pressurized.

The architect is throwing out other doors opening into the corridor require that the corridor be pressurized as well.. I'm not seeing that under the smoke proof enclosure (if there really is such a thing).

Thoughts are welcome..

thanks


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 2, 2011)

If you are under the 2009 code, there is a new exception (#3 in IBC 1022.9.1) that allows the fire barrier between the *exit passageway* ("2-hour rated corridor") to be eliminated where the exit passageway is pressurized as required for the pressurized stairway.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 2, 2011)

Section 1020.1.7.1 (2006 IBC) or Section 1022.9.1 allow a smokeproof enclosure or pressurized stairway to open into an exit passageway, provided there are no openings in the exit passageway beside the door leading to the exit discharge.

However, according to Exceptions 1 and 2, Section 10201..7.1 (2006 IBC) or Exceptions 1 and 2, Section 1022.9.1 (2009 IBC), other openings are permitted in the exit passageway provided the exit passageway is also pressurized and protected the same as the smokeproof enclosure or pressurized stairway, respectively.


----------



## texasbo (Feb 3, 2011)

Peach, 1022.9.1, Exception 4 (2009 IBC, similar exception in 2006) allows a smokeproof enclosure to exit through the level of exit discharge as permitted by 1027, which allows 50% of the number and capacity of exit enclosures to exit through areas on the level of exit discharge, without having to be pressurized.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like all the options are on the table. Peach!


----------

